

YouTube Adds New “Click to Download” Feature - vatu
http://www.technobuzz.net/youtube-click-to-download-feature/
These Days Youtube is Busy in to implenting new Features in Youtube Videos, Recently they announced the Youtube for TV feature and Also  Mutes Videos With Unauthorized Copyrighted Music. Now they are working on a new feature Download Youtube Videos. YouTube has started offering the option for you to download video
content off the site. A new “Click To Download” button has been added directly below videos such as Obama’s weekly YouTube address that are “consistent with principles of open government.”
======
pclark
doesn't appear for me. I'm going to assume this is some custom plugin the
author hadn't noticed?

I wonder how much money yourtube.com makes in ads.

